# Pickle/Fruit bottle?



## SarahB (Aug 22, 2009)

I found this bottle a few years ago and have not been able to find out anything about it.  It is approximately 10 1/4 in. high, 4 1/4 in wide at the "shoulders", the sides are 3 1/4 in. wide, and the mouth is 3 1/4 in wide.  The bottom of the bottle has a 4, then PAT. NO. 71529, then further down 5546.  
 Any information about this bottle would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SarahB (Aug 22, 2009)

Another pic, this is the front


----------



## SarahB (Aug 22, 2009)

This pic shows a better view of the "rolled edge" corners.


----------



## SarahB (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow, that's alot of olives--the bottle can hold 1.5 qts of water.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2009)

If it's the green ones stuffed with pimentos, I could empty that jar in one sitting! Mmmmm!![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 22, 2009)

Put some sea glass or tumbled glass in it.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 22, 2009)

i found a few like it, but someone told me pickled pigs feet...


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 22, 2009)

Sarah

 Here's your patent, BTW it's a design patent it's important to put the DES. along with the number when posting. You may get a hint of what was in the jar if you research the company that has the pat. 

 Spence

 I don't tank yankees liles dem hogg feets, Ummmm,Ummmmmmm, Good. []


http://patimg1.uspto.gov/.piw?docid=US0D0071529&PageNum=1&IDKey=4DA4511BFDBD&HomeUrl=http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1%2526Sect2=HITOFF%2526d=PALL%2526p=1%2526u=%25252Fnetahtml%25252FPTO%25252Fsrchnum.htm%2526r=1%2526f=G%2526l=50%2526s1=D071529.PN.%2526OS=PN/D071529%2526RS=PN/D071529


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Aug 22, 2009)

I've got the same jar and was told it was mayonnaise or something similar.  I don't know for certain though.



> I don't tank yankees liles dem hogg feets, Ummmm,Ummmmmmm, Good.


 
 I don't think so either.  Their about as southern as fried green tomatoes, hushpuppies,  and fried okra.  Man I miss living in Alabama, for the food only though.  Left a crazy ex-wife down there.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 22, 2009)

I would eat my old work boots before I'd touch pigs feet!![:'(]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 22, 2009)

I never had pigs feet, but they can't be bad... they come from a pig. Pig is good. I'll even eat scrapple.


----------



## SarahB (Aug 22, 2009)

> Here's your patent, BTW it's a design patent it's important to put the DES. along with the number when posting. You may get a hint of what was in the jar if you research the company that has the pat.


 
 Sorry, what's a "DES?"


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 22, 2009)

Sarah

 There should be a "D" or "DES" in front of the number, stands for *design patent* it's different than a patent on an item. 

 Here's what I mean, scroll down to line number 3 "PAT D 105529" on the hobbleskirt Cokes. 

http://www.antiquebottles.com/coke/


----------



## SarahB (Aug 22, 2009)

There is no "D" or "DES" in front of the number.  Also, the link to the patent just showed a blank page.


----------



## madman (Aug 22, 2009)

HEY SARA HERES A EARLIER PATENT FOR YOUR BOTTLE http://www.google.com/patents?id=y71tAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=71529&rview=1&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=2#v=onepage&q=71529&f=false


----------



## glass man (Aug 22, 2009)

> Left a crazy ex-wife down there.


  [][][] I UNDERSTAND THIS[]


----------

